# Lyn Tops, Take 1



## GreenScene (Feb 25, 2011)

I tried it today and thought I'd post a couple of pics. The first one is how my tops usually look. I usually use a skewer or popsicle stick, but I don't wait as long to do the texturing as it seems Lyn does. I think the thinner consistency of the soap is what results in the thinner/pointier peaks.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is the one I tried with Lyn's technique. I waited a good while longer than I normally would, until the soap was much thicker. I can't wait to ummold and cut it tomorrow to see the comparison. I'll post cut pics in the morning. Thanks again, Lyn!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dcornett (Feb 25, 2011)

OH yeah, that blue is gonna be gorgeous!!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 26, 2011)

dcornett said:
			
		

> OH yeah, that blue is gonna be gorgeous!!


I agree.


----------



## kaelily (Feb 26, 2011)

those look great!


----------



## Lynnz (Feb 26, 2011)

GreeneScene that looks lovely and the colour is beautiful cant wait to see it cut :0).............Go girl :0)


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 26, 2011)

Very nice indeed.  :wink:


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful!  When do we get to see the cute pics of the blue one?  I wanna see!!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 26, 2011)

Here they are! Air bubbles irritate me to no end, and the purple swirl didn't show up quite as much as I'd hoped, but I'm pleased, nonetheless. I wanted a soap I could call, "House of the Rising Sun."





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 26, 2011)

Sorry those pics are so big!


----------



## paillo (Feb 26, 2011)

the blue one is gorgeous! is it woad, or maybe alkanet, and annatto? i've been playing with natural colorants, and yours resemble what i got, though your variegated blue is much prettier and my gold is brighter. lovely job with the tops too!!!!


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow!  Very nice job.  I love the semicircle embed.  I've just learned to embrace the air bubbles.  It's a trade-off...don't want to mix with a whisk forever...use SB and get bubbles.  No matter how much I tap the air out of the SB bell or stir after SBing, I still get those darn bubbles.


----------



## MrsFusion (Feb 26, 2011)

So pretty!  Great job on the tops!  I like House of the Rising Sun


----------



## Leelalee (Feb 26, 2011)

Love the swirl, I've got to try Lyn tops now!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 26, 2011)

paillo said:
			
		

> the blue one is gorgeous! is it woad, or maybe alkanet, and annatto? i've been playing with natural colorants, and yours resemble what i got, though your variegated blue is much prettier and my gold is brighter. lovely job with the tops too!!!!



Actually, I am completely out of most of my natural colorants at the moment, except for yellows, oranges, and browns. I used BB's ultramarine blue for the blue and a combination of the ultramarine blue and ultramarine violet for the purple.


----------



## ToniD (Feb 26, 2011)

I really like em! Very attention getting without being overdone.    Is the "House of the Rising Sun"  related to "Land of the Rising Sun"?   A Japanese tie in?


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 26, 2011)

ToniD said:
			
		

> I really like em! Very attention getting without being overdone.    Is the "House of the Rising Sun"  related to "Land of the Rising Sun"?   A Japanese tie in?



No, it's a folk song that's best known for the cover The Animals did of it in the '60's. Great, great song. You probably know it. It goes "There is a house in New Orleans/They call the Rising Sun/And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy/And God I know I'm one." Awesome song, and one I've always loved, being born and raised in south Louisiana, not from from New Orleans.  Next up: trying to figure out scents and designs for my other New Orleans music inspirations - Lady Marmalade, Iko Iko, Moon Over Bourbon Street, and about twenty others!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2011)

GreenScene - 

Your soap is awesome and I love the song "House of the Rising Sun". 

You do realize what type of house the song is referring to, right?  :wink:


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 26, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> GreenScene -
> 
> Your soap is awesome and I love the song "House of the Rising Sun".
> 
> You do realize what type of house the song is referring to, right?  :wink:



LOL Honey, this close to New Orleans? EVERYBODY knows what type of house they're referring to. ;-)


----------



## Hazel (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay   

I just wanted to make sure since I've met people who've raved about the song but didn't have any idea what it was about. I have to confess when I first heard the song many, many years ago, I was too young to understand it.

Trivia: I'm old enough to remember seeing The Animals perform it on TV which means the FCC didn't realize what it was about, either.


----------



## KD (Feb 26, 2011)

*lyn's top*

I think the blue one looks like it has the northern lights.  Very Pretty!


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 26, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## GreenScene (Feb 26, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Okay
> 
> I just wanted to make sure since I've met people who've raved about the song but didn't have any idea what it was about. I have to confess when I first heard the song many, many years ago, I was too young to understand it.
> 
> Trivia: I'm old enough to remember seeing The Animals perform it on TV which means the FCC didn't realize what it was about, either.



LOL In New Orleans, anything a little racy is a good thing by most people's standards. So a soap named after a song about a...um...house of ill repute would probably go over pretty well!


----------



## dubnica (Feb 26, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Relle (Feb 26, 2011)

Beautiful, love the colours and the tops. I did a blue ultramarine with violet ball inserts and cream on top.

Relle.


----------



## tomara (Feb 26, 2011)

I love the tops...and great name for it too!!!


----------



## ministeph (Feb 26, 2011)

ohhhh I love it!!  the colors look beautiful, and I love the triangle-ish shaped top. Remeinds me of cake or icecream


----------



## MsDee (Feb 27, 2011)

Both soaps are very pretty but that blue is so kool.


----------



## Jezzy (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## SudsyKat (Feb 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Great job!


----------



## newbie (Feb 28, 2011)

So, what does the "House of the Rising Sun" smell like? My mind is going in all sorts of directions re:this.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 28, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> So, what does the "House of the Rising Sun" smell like? My mind is going in all sorts of directions re:this.



French perfume, cheap cologne, bourbon and sweat.


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 1, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When I told my husband I was going to develop a line of New Orleans themed soaps for my first show this fall, he said, "I sure hope they don't smell like the city." LOL This one is scented with SGS Kimono and High Voltage. Not at all like Bourbon Street!


----------



## AmyW (Mar 1, 2011)

Darn, I thought I posted to this before, those turned out beautiful, both the top and the sun theme


----------



## ewenique (Mar 2, 2011)

Gorgeous rising sun soap!  The textured tops on both are wonderful!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow ... that soap is beautiful!  I love the colours!


----------

